# JPeppa's Lawn Journal: Every Weed Imaginable to Triangle Bermuda Blend



## JPeppa (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello to all from NC. New to the forum and decided to post my progress 1 year later starting with a lawn that was 50% fescue 25% Crabgrass 25% goose grass to Bermuda grass. The lawn had some common Bermuda but not much. I didn't kill my lawn prior to seeding last May due to concerns of chemicals and my well. Prolly would have been fine but didn't want to take the chance.

I used Pennington Triangle Blend which contains Sultan, Sydney and Mohawk Bermuda seed. Germination took 60 days with constant watering. My yard is an acre so that was a lot of work keeping it wet. This year I was able to apply stonewall to help with weeds since I wouldn't be seeding. I removed 3 50' Bradford Pears in the front yard and 3 crepe myrtles which is where the smaller spots are on the right side of the home. I added topsoil to divert water away from the home in a few spots because I have a basement. Those areas along with the areas where trees were removed are those with the least grass. I have been sprigging those areas and it is finally starting to take off. Still battling some goose grass where seed did not germinate last year due to runoff washing it away. Using Speedzone as selected herbicide for goose grass. Q4 as general selective herbicide.

My neighbors slam their brakes to look at my lawn, think I'm crazy as they all have 5" fescue and most North Carolinians curse Bermuda as a weed. My wife was all over me last summer as we had a scalped yard lol. Now it is beginning to fill in after pounding it with nitrogen and lots of water (and lots and lots of mowing). She now has faith in me since the neighbors yards are all burnt up and ours is green. By some miracle there is still fescue in some parts despite cutting at 1". Recently started cutting at 1.5" as we are in a drought here. I think after this summer my lawn will be fully established. Next summer I plan to focus heavily on leveling the entire lawn. Always open to tips and recommendations!


----------

